# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  تبدیل dll به کد

## subsub

سلام
من یه dll دارم که می خوام به کد C تبدیل کنم. آیا امکانش هست؟

----------


## leG_big

سلام ،  نمی شه

----------


## Asad.Safari

> سلام
> من یه dll دارم که می خوام به کد C تبدیل کنم. آیا امکانش هست؟


فقط dll های دات نت قابل برگشت هستند (البته اگه محافظت نشده باشند ).


موفق باشید

----------


## Parham.D

میشه توضیح بیشتر بدید که چطور میشه dll های دات نت به کد تبدیل کرد؟ ممنون

----------


## Delphi Skyline

بوسیله IL DASM

----------


## Asad.Safari

> میشه توضیح بیشتر بدید که چطور میشه dll های دات نت به کد تبدیل کرد؟ ممنون


به دلیل اینکه دات نت از IL استفاده میکنه ,  میشه اونو برگردوند .
می تونی از Reflector استفاده کنی !

تو سایت زیر هم میتونی کلی از این ابزارها پیدا کنی : 
http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/


موفق باشید

----------


## nothingelz

خوب البته بستگی به پیچیدگیش داره
و اگه ارزش داره می تونی با بررسی توسط دی کامپایلر منطقش رو متوجه شی و خودت کدش رو بنویسی ( بستگی داره !‌)

----------


## VisualStudio

اگر نرم افزار قوی تری هم بخواهی می تونی  از Xenocode Fox 2007 Community Edition برای تبدیل DLL یا EXE به کد استفاده کنی برای محافظت هم از CodeVeil 1.2 یا ... می تونی استفاده کنی در صورتی که بخواهی برنامه های دات نت را به Assembly تبدیل کنی می تونی از MSIL Disassembler استفاده کنی

----------


## hdv212

> فقط dll های دات نت قابل برگشت هستند (البته اگه محافظت نشده باشند ).


dllهای غیر دات نت هم تقریبا قابل برگشت هستند، مثلا با برنامه ی softIce میتونی dll ها رو DisAssemble کنی و یه سری ابزارهای دیگه که سورس برنامه رو تفسیر میکنن و به صورت کد در میارن.

----------


## bright

سلام
چرا می شه 
تو کتاب آموزش کرک "انتشارات ناقوص" به طور کامل توضیح داده شده . یه سی دی هم همراهش هستش که نرم افزار های لازم رو به همراش داره

----------


## hamed_bostan

> فقط dll های دات نت قابل برگشت هستند (البته اگه محافظت نشده باشند ).


چطور میشه یه dll  رو محافظت کرد؟

----------


## Asad.Safari

> چطور میشه یه dll  رو محافظت کرد؟


با استفاده از برنامه هایی مانند ,  XenoCode , DotNet Reactor , Obfuscator ,....

موفق باشید

----------

